
What programming language to learn in 2019 - mkdev_me
https://mkdev.me/en/posts/what-programming-language-to-learn-in-2019
======
noomerikal
This article lost me at "An important advantage of this language [JavaScript]
is that it’s good not only for creating complex machine learning algorithms,
but also widely used in web development to make sophisticated interactive
components of any level of complexity."

------
mattrayner
The only thing I'd add as a programmer is that the language you learn should
depend on your interests too.

If you want to get started in web development, Javascript, Ruby.

iOS app development, Swift.

Android add development, Java.

Game development, C#.

I often think all of these article focus on the highest paying Silicone Valley
development jobs.

